# Anger is destroying my life



## Robglenn (Feb 24, 2011)

Ever since I can remeber anger has consumed me. I push everyone away and I am anti social. I am losing my amazing wife that has stuck through me and the hell I have put her through. I owe it to myself to get better, I owe myself a good relationship with her.She deserve my everything but I am so scared that I will sink back into my old ways and push her away and lose her. I am ashamed of how I have treated that lady shes my world but I am losing it.


----------



## Robglenn (Feb 24, 2011)

I refused help every time it has been offered until now. The lady that I am with now is unmatched in here beauty, compassion and commitment to me but I still push her away. I am verbally abusive, I have been physically abusive and she has deserved none of it. The time for change is long over due not only for the ones around me but for myself. I have always seemed to have an ego and refused to see my problem. I am ready now to come clean and own up to by behaviours, I am just scared the old patterens will return. With all the court battles from my ex, my children of the previous relationship, my mother, and to top it off the bs she has put of with me, she still stands by me. I dont even know where to start to make it up to her? I am seeing counsellers but the bitterness left in her from the hell I, my family has but her through I want to beleive theres still a chance, Im so desperate, ashamed, and feel undeserving of her!


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

Rob,

You have owned up to your behavior. You acknowlege that you are undeniably in the wrong. You are seeking help. The only thing left to do is work had to not let the behavior resurface. You are in therapy. This is good. It seems that you are addressing your anger but might also need to address your feelings of shame, as well as the other feelings. You say that you want to make it up to your lady. You can do this by going to therapy and becoming the man that she fell in love with. 

Have you apologized to everyone involved concerning your anger issues?


----------



## Robglenn (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a blow up recently with her and I had to leave for awhile. I am over 2000 kms from her but I return home this weekend. My plan is to apoligize for all the bs I have caused and continue therapy. I want nothing short of fixing my problems and breaking this insanity that I keep repeating. Its amazing how far the turmoil of my anger has streched out and all the people that have been hurt from my selfish ways.


----------



## Neil (Jan 5, 2011)

The biggest way to resolving a problem, is first admitting you have one. Great, you have, you recognise you have one.

I would also mention this to her (Calmly) that you admit you have one, and you want to seek help in curbing your anger (I also admit my anger caused me issues, the biggest thing I had was controlling it even though I knew I had the issue).

You need to seek professional help on it (I haven't by the way, as I have managed to control it now by myself) and they will give you all sorts of helpful advice and tips on how to curb the boiling temper...

Remember, anger and temper is one of the biggest enemies to a relationship


----------



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

My therapist told me to read "The Anger Trap: Free Yourself from the Frustrations That Sabotage Your Life" by Dr. Les Carter. So far, it has been helpful in understanding why I get angry.


----------

